#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Laptops OR Tablet+Keyboard!

## KrazyKanika

*The times are changing! More and more companies are coming out with their own tablets. Does it mean that the end of laptops has started? I mean, you can buy a laptop, or you can buy a high end tablet and couple it with a keyboard. That way, you'll have the best of both worlds! So, what is your preference? would you chose a tablet over a laptop?*





  Similar Threads: keyboard shortcut 2011 Best Selling Laptops Reviewed 100 keyboard shortcuts

----------


## reshance

Its obvious choice and that is tablet

----------


## [FE].Zatak

Both have their own practical uses and limitations. The choice depends on the individual needs.

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

> Both have their own practical uses and limitations. The choice depends on the individual needs.


both have their own specalities towards us .....

----------


## Rahul s. suryawanshi

My choice is tablet & laptop both.........

----------


## dimpysingh

My choice is laptop..however I do like Tablet more but Laptop gains just one more point than Tab..

----------


## EvolutionX

Q.Want portability and awesome user interface compromising on power and compatibility ?
Ans.*Tablet*

Q.Want pure processing power at the cost of ergonomics and design ?
Ans.*Laptop*

Remember, the tablet may be handy and has lots of features for working on the go without bothering much about the device like a full PC but its still not convenient to make presentations on it. Trust me I've tried it and it didn't go that well. However things are changing and soon a lot of features might be added to make the tablet competent.

That said, the laptop still rules in terms of pure processing power and doing heavy tasks like 3D modelling and rendering or playing demanding LAN games is like a distant dream. Clearly the tablet isn't designed for that. As a working professional someone would prefer a Tab or a Netbook. The average user might go the tab but putting aside the size factor the laptop is more than capable of handling intense tasks without breaking a sweat. Besides its a lot more customizable than a tab. Not that you can't tinker with a tab. If you know Android or IOS well enough you can sure do whatever you want.

At the end of the day, its your call  :):

----------


## noor malik

well i use and love laptops ..!

----------


## richnessjumping

Hi,  I think, choosing between a laptop or tablet really depends on your preference and on how are you going to use it? Am I right?  My choice will be a laptop because I find it very handy and portable. I do really find it efficient  also especially if one has an online job. :):

----------


## Rubab20

Ithink you have to move on laptops .. that is much reliable and much afordable.....

----------

